# Prius cell phone mount



## Coyotex (Feb 10, 2019)

Well, I finally got a Prius. So far, I'm digging it! My question to other Prius owner is, where do you mount your cell phone? For me, on the middle dash it would sit too high and also be a far reach. I can mount it to the middle air vent, but then it would get too hot/cold with air blowing on it. I'm thinking about getting a mount for the triangle window and have it on the left side of the steering wheel. Let me know where you've tried and where you currently have it mounted. Thanks!


----------



## TomTheAnt (Jan 1, 2019)

Coyotex said:


> Well, I finally got a Prius.


Whoa!!!  Congrats! :thumbup: Do tell more.


----------



## Coyotex (Feb 10, 2019)

TomTheAnt said:


> Whoa!!!  Congrats! :thumbup: Do tell more.


lol....thanks! Not much to tell. 2010 Prius II. I'm floored by the amount of room in this thing! Holy cow! Of course, it doesn't have as much as my CRV, but for 95% of my rides, it has plenty and I'm not worried about it.


----------



## Coyotex (Feb 10, 2019)

I bought the car a few weeks ago and final got everything completed. Registration, insurance, new tires, etc. Now, I'm not driving because of this mess we have going on! AGGGGGGG!!!!!! Timing is everything! I could have waited a few weeks and probably gotten it cheaper! Now I just gotta wait and hope this all blows over soon!


----------



## OldBay (Apr 1, 2019)

Coyotex said:


> I bought the car a few weeks ago and final got everything completed. Registration, insurance, new tires, etc. Now, I'm not driving because of this mess we have going on! AGGGGGGG!!!!!! Timing is everything! I could have waited a few weeks and probably gotten it cheaper! Now I just gotta wait and hope this all blows over soon!


In similar boat. Bought my hybrid and got 5 weeks of earnings before this mess.

How much did you pay, what year, miles?


----------



## Coyotex (Feb 10, 2019)

OldBay said:


> In similar boat. Bought my hybrid and got 5 weeks of earnings before this mess.
> 
> How much did you pay, what year, miles?


I sent you a DM.


----------



## 1.5xorbust (Nov 22, 2017)

Attach to the a/c vent. Works like a champ.


----------



## Coyotex (Feb 10, 2019)

Again, I don't want to mount on the air vent as the phone will get too hot/cold.


----------



## Nina2 (Oct 6, 2018)

Windshield is where i put my phone


----------



## Mash Ghasem (Jan 12, 2020)

Is there a CD slot on the dash for a CD-mount?

Depending on the dash angles and the design of the mount, you might be able to install the "CD slot" part upside down, so the "holder part" would end up lower.


----------



## Illini (Mar 14, 2019)

I use a CD slot mount. The resulting location of the phone is perfect for managing the apps, but it does block the backup camera view. 
OP, what did you end up doing?


----------



## Coyotex (Feb 10, 2019)

Illini said:


> I use a CD slot mount. The resulting location of the phone is perfect for managing the apps, but it does block the backup camera view.
> OP, what did you end up doing?


Well, as I'm not driving much right now, I haven't really did much. My sister had a CD mount she wasn't using so, for now, I'm using it. I don't have a backup camera, so I'm not blocking it. BUT, it does block the radio display. I may try it on the left side of the steering wheel, but I need to get a longer suction mount to go on the triangle mirror.

Keep the suggestions coming! Thanks!


----------



## Illini (Mar 14, 2019)

Coyotex said:


> Well, as I'm not driving much right now, I haven't really did much. My sister had a CD mount she wasn't using so, for now, I'm using it. I don't have a backup camera, so I'm not blocking it. BUT, it does block the radio display. I may try it on the left side of the steering wheel, but I need to get a longer suction mount to go on the triangle mirror.
> 
> Keep the suggestions coming! Thanks!


You're right, it does block the radio display, but I use the steering wheel radio controls to adjust my stations and volume. 
BTW, I have a 2013 Prius.


----------



## rollroll (Sep 18, 2017)

Phone mount arm. Worked for 2-3 years for me alright. When the plastic cornered mounts got broken of the mechanical tiredness in 2 years of use I put popsocket mount . Arm length is adjustable so the phone screen can be reached without taking hand off the steering wheel. Got it from amazon awhile ago. Just my 5 cents.


----------



## The Gift of Fish (Mar 17, 2017)

Coyotex said:


> Well, I finally got a Prius. So far, I'm digging it! My question to other Prius owner is, where do you mount your cell phone? For me, on the middle dash it would sit too high and also be a far reach.


Get a suction cup mount - it is customary for Prius drivers to mount a gigantic phone in the centre of the windshield in order to block as much of their view ahead as possible.


> I can mount it to the middle air vent, but then it would get too hot/cold with air blowing on it.


In my experience in summer the cold air from the A/C on a vent mount keeps the phone from overheating. Apart from preventing the battery from frying, with semiconductors the cooler they are, the faster they run. And in the winter if the phone gets too hot then you can close the vent that it's hanging on.


----------



## Mash Ghasem (Jan 12, 2020)

Coyotex said:


> Keep the suggestions coming! Thanks!


Low-tech, but, effective!


----------



## UbaBrah (Oct 25, 2019)

Your phone won't get too cold, lol. It works better when kept cooler anyway, so going into warmer weather with the a/c on will be fine. Even with the vent blowing on it, it would only ever be between say 60 and 80 degrees, ever. A cell phone's operating range is 32 to 95 degrees.


----------



## Trafficat (Dec 19, 2016)

Coyotex said:


> Again, I don't want to mount on the air vent as the phone will get too hot/cold.


Phone getting too hot is a serious problem with the heater going. My phone often says that apps are shut down due to excessive temperature when I run my phone in front of the heater. But you can run floor heating still.

I don't think the phone can get too cold though from your air vent A/C. The phones generate so much heat from running the rideshare apps, they are probably happiest in the A/C


----------



## DeadHeadDriver (Feb 7, 2020)

Found this @Walfart ($5.99) for my 2nd gen. prius. Believe your 3rd gen. prius actually has slightly Larger triangle window.
Omni? brand. (White box with product image on front) 
Good: Stays out of way of vent. Easily detach phone with press of button on backside. Strong arm & suction cup. Always stays put.
Bad: Maybe nice if arm was longer? (BUT, i have purchased extended arm holders in past & they always fall down.)

also good use of pax side triangle window for your radar detector and/or camera. (or anything you rarely, if ever, need to manipulate...)


----------



## dryverjohn (Jun 3, 2018)

Magnetic cd mount, the only way to go. 
https://www.scosche.com/cd-slot-magnetic-mount 
1/2 price on Big Giant online retailer if you check.


----------



## Older Chauffeur (Oct 16, 2014)

I had a suction cup mount I used in just the spot you’re thinking of. It worked fine until the heat from the sun got to it.
I don’t remember the brand, but it had a clear plastic seal on the suction cup that disintegrated. :frown:


----------



## AnointedOne (Apr 11, 2018)

Coyotex said:


> Again, I don't want to mount on the air vent as the phone will get too hot/cold.


My phone mount is on the left air vent next to the window for over 5 years, I shut the left vent because of the hot/cold issue while my middle vents are open. I don't like to have my phone screen visible to paxs, just in case if i miss a turn/exit :laugh:.


----------

